# Cats for catching mice and rats



## sevendogs (May 28, 2006)

I had cats, not registered as purebred ones. Now, I am curious to find out, if any purebred cats can catch mice and rats? There are soo many breeds of cats, but unlike with dogs, they have never been selected for working quality as hunters. Tell me, if I am wrong. Which breed would you recommend?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Double post. Continue the discussion here: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=326372#326372


----------

